# In need of EZRip and Dongle/just purchased DTG and Im ready to get started!



## TOMBOUT (Jul 9, 2014)

I just purchased a DTG Kiosk and unfortunately it didn't have the FastRip or EZRip software nor the dongle was included.I found this out later after purchasing the equipment.Everything else was included ..even the Bulk Ink system brand new with receipts and ink.I contacted the person who sold it to me and unfortunately it belonged to her deceased son and she didn't have any knowledge of the equipment nor what it included.So i tried to contact Equipment Zone where the guy purchased it from to inquire about buying the software,but they did not offer me any assistance.I guess if i was not buying a new machine,i couldn't get any assistance,which i found weird and bad business,..even with me wanting to inquire about purchasing the high priced rip software($1395)?
The Customer Service Rep stated that a sales person would call me back ...and that's been well over 2 weeks now.

If anyone has a Fastrip or Ezrip software and dongle for sale please contact me or provide me with info where i can purchase the software,it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

Did Equipment Zone give you a reason why they did not want to sell you the software or are you just assuming that because you are not buying a printer that you wouldn't be able to get the software? I find it strange that you can't purchase the software alone. Maybe they have a limited supply.

It maybe hard to find a dongle with EZ rip or fast rip. Most people sell it with the printers. There are other rips that you can try at a cheaper price. I believe ekrip will work with a 2200 based kiosk.


----------



## TOMBOUT (Jul 9, 2014)

It was an assumption made by Equipment Zone due to the lack of them wanting to provide me info in regards to my inquiry about purchasing the software.After advising EZ that the DTG was purchased thru their company i was then told that a sales rep would contact me about purchasing the software,and still 'til this day no contact.You'd think selling software that is approx. $1398++ bucks ,someone would call you back immediately.
So ,I'm assuming my next objective would be to find the dongle and software from somewhere else?I also need to know the the model# of my DTG Kiosk in regards to when i purchase the software that it is compatible(ex: epson 2200,etc)I will check around...and any shared info as where to get the dongle and rip software would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

TOMBOUT said:


> It was an assumption made by Equipment Zone due to the lack of them wanting to provide me info in regards to my inquiry about purchasing the software.After advising EZ that the DTG was purchased thru their company i was then told that a sales rep would contact me about purchasing the software,and still 'til this day no contact.You'd think selling software that is approx. $1398++ bucks ,someone would call you back immediately.
> So ,I'm assuming my next objective would be to find the dongle and software from somewhere else?I also need to know the the model# of my DTG Kiosk in regards to when i purchase the software that it is compatible(ex: epson 2200,etc)I will check around...and any shared info as where to get the dongle and rip software would be greatly appreciated!!


I see. Like I said the dongle plus software is going to be hard to find because it is usually partnered with a printer. But this is a good place to start. Your printer is an obsolete Epson 2200 based printer. Epson stopped making parts, including print heads, for this printer. Ekrip and I believe Mulitrip will work with this printer.


----------



## TOMBOUT (Jul 9, 2014)

lazographics said:


> I see. Like I said the dongle plus software is going to be hard to find because it is usually partnered with a printer. But this is a good place to start. Your printer is an obsolete Epson 2200 based printer. Epson stopped making parts, including print heads, for this printer. Ekrip and I believe Mulitrip will work with this printer.


Thanks! I really appreciate the help.I'm going to check into that ASAP!..I also saw a ad on ebay in regards to rip software and dongle..can you tell me if this is compatible?Partner Rip 8.0..here's the ad info>RIP software for DTG, Flatbed, Large Format, Desktop Printers, White Ink Printing For 8-color or 6-color DTG or large format and desktop printers, you can control and manage the colors and change the defined colors for each channel by the RIP software. For example if you have 8-color channel printheads like Epson R1800, R1900, R2000, R2880...., You can divide the colors to one set of CMYK and one set of WWWW (4 white channels) or two sets of different types ink of CMYK combination. Compatible Epson printer models: -Stylus photo 1290 1390 R230 R290 R1800 R1900 2100 R2400 R2880 -Stylus office T30 -Stylus pro 3800 3880 4800 4880 7800 9800 7880 9880 and other Epson 6-color and 8-color printers.>


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

TOMBOUT said:


> Thanks! I really appreciate the help.I'm going to check into that ASAP!..I also saw a ad on ebay in regards to rip software and dongle..can you tell me if this is compatible?Partner Rip 8.0..here's the ad info>RIP software for DTG, Flatbed, Large Format, Desktop Printers, White Ink Printing For 8-color or 6-color DTG or large format and desktop printers, you can control and manage the colors and change the defined colors for each channel by the RIP software. For example if you have 8-color channel printheads like Epson R1800, R1900, R2000, R2880...., You can divide the colors to one set of CMYK and one set of WWWW (4 white channels) or two sets of different types ink of CMYK combination. Compatible Epson printer models: -Stylus photo 1290 1390 R230 R290 R1800 R1900 2100 R2400 R2880 -Stylus office T30 -Stylus pro 3800 3880 4800 4880 7800 9800 7880 9880 and other Epson 6-color and 8-color printers.>


From what I am reading on here it doesn't look to be compatible.


----------



## TOMBOUT (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks! I really appreciate it once again.The search begins!!


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

TOMBOUT said:


> Thanks! I really appreciate it once again.The search begins!!


You bet. Good luck!


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

TOMBOUT said:


> Thanks! I really appreciate it once again.The search begins!!



Tombout,

Please give us a call. I saw your post and checked our records and I didn't see a sales request for a call back on this. Certainly could have gotten misplaced. Be happy to go over details with you. By the way, the price you listed is actually higher then what we charge for it.

_


----------



## TOMBOUT (Jul 9, 2014)

equipmentzone said:


> Tombout,
> 
> Please give us a call. I saw your post and checked our records and I didn't see a sales request for a call back on this. Certainly could have gotten misplaced. Be happy to go over details with you. By the way, the price you listed is actually higher then what we charge for it.
> 
> _


OK,sounds good,i definitely will be contacting EZ tomorrow.That was the quote that was given.If it's less than what I was quoted then thats definitely a plus!Thanks for the info.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

TOMBOUT said:


> OK,sounds good,i definitely will be contacting EZ tomorrow.That was the quote that was given.If it's less than what I was quoted then thats definitely a plus!Thanks for the info.




Happy to help. Please give us a call.

_


----------

